# Beaver Shots



## applecider (Feb 13, 2014)

I rarely see Beaver despite there being signs of them all around. Both of these were taken with the 70-200is usm ii with a 1.4xiii extender. This guy was sitting about 20 feet from a bridge in Fanno creek park in Portland, a biker told me to look when he saw my camera, I was expecting a nutria. You were all expecting an animal ..... right?


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 13, 2014)

applecider said:


> I rarely see Beaver despite there being signs of them all around. Both of these were taken with the 70-200is usm ii with a 1.4xiii extender. This guy was sitting about 20 feet from a bridge in Fanno creek park in Portland, a biker told me to look when he saw my camera, I was expecting a nutria. You were all expecting an animal ..... right?


The beaver is Canada's national rodent, so it seems appropriate to post these shots taken in Ottawa, the nations Capitol, with the Parliament buildings in the background.


----------



## Logan (Feb 13, 2014)

i've only seen these little guys the once, and it was almost dark out, here's the best I could do.

super tight crop from my t3 with 70-200f4. some allegedly professional photographers that advocate not buying long tele lenses and instead walking closer to the subject have obviously never seen water before. :


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 13, 2014)

Logan said:


> i've only seen these little guys the once, and it was almost dark out, here's the best I could do.
> 
> super tight crop from my t3 with 70-200f4. some allegedly professional photographers that advocate not buying long tele lenses and instead walking closer to the subject have obviously never seen water before. :



Never be ashamed to do the best you can do with what you have at hand. 

I always refered to the 800F5.6 as the "grizzly bear" lens... because that would be as close as I would want to get... I find that very often you can not get closer to wildlife because of the terrain (water) or because it will scare them away. I also found that standing on my tip-toes did not make birds in flight any closer


----------



## Logan (Feb 13, 2014)

yes indeed. for some reason i keep thinking that leaning dangerously far out over the water on a slippery log is a better idea than just cropping to make up the max 3 feet of sneaker zoom that gives me. bad judgement i guess!

I got a good bear shot (black bear) with my 70-200, but there was a river with about 5000 fish between us so I wasn't worried. He was actually more worried that I was going to come over and steal his fish, he kept stashing them in the bushes whenever i made a sound.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm glad to see that these really are beavers. After seeing the "shots from the rear" post and then the subject of this one, I was worried this forum was going downhill fast


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 13, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I'm glad to see that these really are beavers. After seeing the "shots from the rear" post and then the subject of this one, I was worried this forum was going downhill fast



Pray for salvation


----------



## Logan (Feb 13, 2014)

wow those beaver paws are cute!

and beaver on ice hanging with a swan? unreal luck. if it was a beaver on ice with a canada goose you would have to win some kind of medal.


----------



## ajndesign (Feb 13, 2014)

Well that was disapointing! I was expecting to see something completely different!


----------



## jprusa (Feb 13, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad to see that these really are beavers. After seeing the "shots from the rear" post and then the subject of this one, I was worried this forum was going downhill fast
> ...


Thats perfect Don ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 13, 2014)

Logan said:


> wow those beaver paws are cute!
> 
> and beaver on ice hanging with a swan? unreal luck. if it was a beaver on ice with a canada goose you would have to win some kind of medal.


better check the background of my second shot... on the edge of the ice behind the branch....


----------



## applecider (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice shots all....

Don are there two in your parliament shot? The second far to the left?

My "model" was just sitting out of the water and I was walking a puppy on a flexi-leash. Tried to let the beaver sit there for all to enjoy as opposed to get him moving for action shots. Would be nice to go back to try to catch him actively chomping on trees.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 13, 2014)

applecider said:


> Nice shots all....
> 
> Don are there two in your parliament shot? The second far to the left?
> 
> My "model" was just sitting out of the water and I was walking a puppy on a flexi-leash. Tried to let the beaver sit there for all to enjoy as opposed to get him moving for action shots. Would be nice to go back to try to catch him actively chomping on trees.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 13, 2014)

ajndesign said:


> Well that was disapointing! I was expecting to see something completely different!



Thanks!!

I'm glad to know I wasn't the ONLY one that had a smirk on his face and secretly hoped for images of another fuzzy creature.


----------



## Engstrom (Feb 13, 2014)

I found this beaver eating some greenery during a fishing session in May last year. Had to crawl a bit to get near the furry one, photo was taken using the Canon S100.

Beavers went extinct in Sweden in 1871 (wonder how they found out exactly where the last beaver was living), they were hunted primarly for the castor sacs, extracting the castoreum. The hunters were paid well, a pair of castor sacs was worth two months salary during the 1830s. The people in Sweden were missing the beavers so much that we imported a few ones from Norway in 1922. It was a success and now we have a very good supply of beavers.


----------



## slclick (Feb 13, 2014)

Where are the Canadian desserts?


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 13, 2014)

slclick said:


> Where are the Canadian desserts?


A popular dessert is the "beavertail", a flat fried pastry shaped like a beaver's tail....


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 13, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Where are the Canadian desserts?
> ...


Now this post is really cracking me up! I didn't know such a thing existed.


----------



## KacperP (Feb 13, 2014)

I knew what to expect from this thread, but I also suffer this "I saw this 'How I Met Your Mother' episode" hysterical laughter syndrome right now.
"... It's a noble creature" folks 
I doubt I'll able to say "sorry"


----------



## Northstar (Feb 15, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad to see that these really are beavers. After seeing the "shots from the rear" post and then the subject of this one, I was worried this forum was going downhill fast
> ...



great shot...he's praying alright! ;D


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 17, 2014)

Here's another thing this made me think of - from the movie Naked Gun:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhyCL-ELRxg


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2014)

^^^ ;D ;D ;D


----------



## ajndesign (Feb 25, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Here's another thing this made me think of - from the movie Naked Gun:



Haha, that always makes me laugh! RIP leslie Nielson.


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 20, 2014)

We have derailed!!! The Naked Gun scene is a classic. 

Here is a Beaver being a Beaver. Moose-Wilson Rd. in Moose Wyoming at dusk.
Canon 1D Mark IV
Canon 300mm 2.8L IS
f/2.8
1/800
1,250 iso


----------



## Northstar (Mar 20, 2014)

wildlifeandmore said:


> We have derailed!!! The Naked Gun scene is a classic.
> 
> Here is a Beaver being a Beaver. Moose-Wilson Rd. in Moose Wyoming at dusk.
> Canon 1D Mark IV
> ...




this is an excellent beaver shot!! well done wildlifeandmore!


----------



## Northstar (Mar 20, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Here's another thing this made me think of - from the movie Naked Gun:
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhyCL-ELRxg



hilarious!

i loved that goofy movie and leslie's brand of "idiot" comedy. 

the scene in that movie where he plays the baseball home plate umpire calling strikes on every pitch and eventually responding to the cheering crowd with "moon walking" and break dancing strike calls is simply an all time classic movie scene. (in the comedy genre of course)


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks Northstar. That entire umpire scene still gives me a laugh. I'll watch it on youtube from time to time. Just fantastic!


----------



## Northstar (Mar 20, 2014)

wildlifeandmore said:


> Thanks Northstar. That entire umpire scene still gives me a laugh. I'll watch it on youtube from time to time. Just fantastic!



great...glad I'm not the only one that has youtubed that scene!


----------



## Chisox2335 (Apr 7, 2014)

Finally caught him out of the water after seeing him a dozen times in the water.

Some guy let his dog run off leash and scared him back into the water 

Canon 70D
Tamron 70-200
f2.8 1/320 ISO 1600
177mm


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 7, 2014)

Northstar said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another thing this made me think of - from the movie Naked Gun:
> ...


We get some bad ones from beer commercials too...

Pet Beaver Molson I am canadian Canada


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 24, 2014)

Only in Canada....

Talking Beaver on the Highway


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2014)

^^^ Ha Ha Ha ;D


----------

